# Father's Day Toys!!!



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Was telling my wife how I'd like to have a blackberry or something small that could have the estimating program, weather radar maps, and email capabilties. She bought me this for Father's Day!

It's a Netbook. Built in wifi card, bluetooth, runs Win XP. Already have enough files on it to take it on the jobsite and do/print estimates. Plus it is easy to carry.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet!, Let me know how you like it, I have thought of that also.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, Looks like the wife takes care of you, What kind of printer do carry along ? Does it plug into the note book for power or is it infrared.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's cool! I would like to get something like that soon. I spend alot of time in my truck, so it would work great.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

is that the new on HP from Verizon? they have been having commercials for it like crazy...

I am heading to MN next weekend by myself for a wedding but I get along weekend road trip w/o wife and kids so that's my gift for f day.... looking forward to bring back MN beers I can't get in IL for friends and such.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it big enough to run quickbooks?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I looked at them last year, seem to remember they only run XP, small processor and not much memory. Mostly for web based apps, google docs type stuff. Or QB online. Maybe that has changed, if not it surely will!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

BenPaintinTooLong said:


> Wow, Looks like the wife takes care of you, What kind of printer do carry along ? Does it plug into the note book for power or is it infrared.


I don't have a printer.....yet. Been thinking about developing a form with all the standard stuff and fill in the customers info and prices onsite.

It does have two usb ports so you could plug it in. Hopefully there is a bluetooth compatible printer out there.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This wasnt at all what I had in mind when I saw the title.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> I looked at them last year, seem to remember they only run XP, small processor and not much memory. Mostly for web based apps, google docs type stuff. Or QB online. Maybe that has changed, if not it surely will!


Mine has 1 gb of ram. Only 16 gb of memory. It's not really meant to be a full blown laptop. Could have got a dell for the same price with more memory but it had a mechanical harddrive vs the HP's solid state harddrive. Figure it will be around dust and crap so not having a mechanical hard drive was a plus.

You can probably run quickbooks on it. Might try it out. I really wanted to use the estimating software and real time weather maps for outside work. 

With all the rain lately, I'd rather work until the storms show up in the area than call a whole day off and get nothing done. There's been a few days where we stopped and it did not rain, or rained really late in the day. With "The Weather Channels" 600 mile doppler radar maps, we can work smarter. 

Of course now I have to get a 3g card, which means I have to work hard at staying off "Paint Talk" during working hours. Have two whole exteriors coming up. Will let you know how it works soon.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This wasnt at all what I had in mind when I saw the title.


 
This is a g rated site!

 The mods have a hard enough job without worrying about "Adult Toy" and "Marital Accessory" threads.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a Dell XT tablet that I use for everything. In my office, I use it with a second monitor. Works good for me so far.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I can get real time weather maps thru my local abc affiliate here in Chicago on my blackberry i can zoom right in to the area we are in. But it would be nice to have that for the bigger screen for weather maps.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a PDA phone as well, and I tether them together when I want to get internet on the laptop without have a wifi spot around.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Brother in law just got one with Linux (sp?) operating system and he seems fairly sold.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

gave son Jake a 16 Gig iTouch for graduation, or maybe I should say an iPod Touch :whistling2:

Although it don't run apps like QB out of the box, one can "jailbreak" it and make it into a real mini computer, or so I am told. But out of the box it does have wifi and some other really cool apps. 

It is amazing what they are packing into smaller devices lately. That freaking iTouch has more computing power and memory than my Gateway P-100 I bought for 2300 in 1997. 

BB, I assume you can buy a card so you can "dial" into the internet if you are out of a wifi hot zone ?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Mine has 1 gb of ram. Only 16 gb of memory. It's not really meant to be a full blown laptop. Could have got a dell for the same price with more memory but it had a mechanical harddrive vs the HP's solid state harddrive. Figure it will be around dust and crap so not having a mechanical hard drive was a plus.
> 
> You can probably run quickbooks on it. Might try it out. I really wanted to use the estimating software and real time weather maps for outside work.
> 
> ...




seriously something to be said about the solid state drives... this is military grade tech. Can be dropped, can be turned upsidedown or just loose it's power all at once and not have a problem of the needles hitting the platters.. AWESOME! I am planning an in car computer w/ an OEM interface to computer data logger/system modifier soon for one of my cars.. after working out the bugs.. the on to the stang!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> BB, I assume you can buy a card so you can "dial" into the internet if you are out of a wifi hot zone ?


Could have bought one with the card installed for about $100.00 more. Decided that buying the card seperate, allows me to use it on all three laptops.


----------

